# Cookin' 'em



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the best way to cook up a mess of snow goose breasts? Any fave recipes?
Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

1.Slice them in half, pound them out with a meat hammer, dry them off, dip in an egg and evaporated milk wash, bread with a flour (60%) salted soda crackers (40%). Deep fry to about medium rare (when the blood stops coming out of them they are done). Serve with mashed potatoes and gravy.

2.Cut breasts across the grain into strips. Dip in the same type of milk/egg wash. Shake in bag with four and your choice of spices. I do some that have a cajun spice in them, or you can use poultry seasoning and basil for a mild taste. Deep fry to golden brown. You will need a ton of these as there is never enough. Great appetizer.

3. Cut lengthways into strips, fold over a piece of pepper jack cheese, or and olive, or a jalapeno, or a small pickle. Wrap with a strip of bacon and skewer with a tooth pick. You can grill them or do them in the oven. I cook them to about medium rare to keep them tender.

4. Marinade in Sun Dried Tomato and Basil salad dressing. I usually use about half dressing and half 7-up. I also throw in a couple cloves of garlic chopped up. Throw them on the grill to medium rare.

When I grill birds I get my grill to at least 600 to sear everything in.


----------



## deadwaterfowl_lead (Jul 10, 2008)

After the hunt grab yourself a twelve pack of beer (depending on how many killed) throw birds aways and enjoy the beer.  What i have found best is to breast out the birds save until have mass amounts then proceed to take them to the locker and have sticks made out of them.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Throw em on the BBQ over coals and mesquite 
Good chewing


----------



## Bunnyblaster (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought an excaliber dehydrater last year. It comes with a book of several recipes. I picked out the ones that sounded good and turned 25 canadian geese into jerky. It turned out good.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

one year when I had a ton of birds, I made jerky out of a lot of them, wife thought it was beef.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Me and my dad found this awesome recipe. You first cut up the breasts into little bite size pieces and then marinate for 2-6 days. It's whatever you prefer. After marinating, you deep fat fry them. It makes one heck of a meal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look on the recipe forum....lots of good waterfowl recipes...

I make stews, jerky, poppers.

This year I am going to process a bunch ( I hope we get into them) into summer sausage.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

kill em said:


> Me and my dad found this awesome recipe. You first cut up the breasts into little bite size pieces and then marinate for 2-6 days. It's whatever you prefer. After marinating, you deep fat fry them. It makes one heck of a meal.


I never marinate for that long but its EXACTLY what we do with them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't marinate my snows for more than 1-1.5 days, but I will soak them in salt water for 2-4 days. draws a lot of the blood out and firms up the meat.


----------



## Goose Mortician (Jan 20, 2010)

Last year, I wanted to do something different so I took them down to my local meat locker and had them made into brats. I had two flavors made Pizza w/cheese and Philly w/cheese. The locker mixed them 50% goose and 25/25 beef/pork. The cost wasn't too bad and they tasted awesome! I know I will be doing that again with the what I shoot this year!


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Sausage, 55/5/40 mix (pork/fat/goose).


----------



## snogoosegetter (Mar 10, 2011)

well i havent tried this one yet but i was on the horn with Sean Mann and he gave me a little recipe to try and pretty much bird.

2 cups brewed coffee

4 tbls of worecestershire sause

put breats and legs in a crokpot on low for 8+ hrs take it out and put bbq sause on them

worth a shot im gonna try it this spring :beer:


----------

